# rally quattro A2(?) - up skislope



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So. I'm not QUITE sure if I remember this correct...
But weren't there a article/news/post about a rally quattro driving from
a standstill at a parkinglot, and onto the end of a skislope?
Can't recall of this is something we've had in here or what.
Does anybody know?















Clip on videoGooooooogle
http://video.google.com/videop...ro+A2


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: rally quattro A2(?) - up skislope (WAUOla)*

Audi recently re-enacted this event with an (A6?)
I thought the original car was a stock type 81...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: rally quattro A2(?) - up skislope (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Audi recently re-enacted this event with an (A6?)
I thought the original car was a stock type 81...

No, it was a 1986 Audi 100 CS quattro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHH-726_8lA
And for the A2 video, it looks like it is our very own George Achorn who uploaded it to Google Videos.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Just think how much higher the car could have gotten if was going straight!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Per: that is what I would assume, yes.
But didn't find any more info on it for VACN forum to post there...


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

OMFG! Imagine backing it down!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

As a sort of followup, here's another rally quattro doing a bergrenn in Altbüron in central-Europe. Together with this rally quattro, a typ 44 TransAm was also driven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
file is here


----------

